# Hi Folks



## Full Of Beans (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi really looking forward to browsing through the site to learn as much as I can. Recently bought myself the Sage BE and already I jumped in without reading the manual fully and I've inserted the water filter without soaking it in water for 5 minutes. School boy error, and one I hope to learn from. Not sure if it's bad what I've done but just know I haven't did it the right way. I'm sure I'll be on here asking for some information,tips etc. I've just started to set my machine up weighing 18g Double Cup single wall filter. Grind started at 8 very low pressure, went to 6 all the way down to 2 pressure still very low. Beans are 2 months since roasted. I have fresh beans coming tomorrow but I'm so impatient as you've seen with the water filter. Hoping tomorrow with the new beans I will be able to put my side grind back up and have decent pressure. I've just bought a distributor and tamper tool so that will help also. 
I ended up changing my filter to the 2 cup double wall and pressure went straight up to where it should be 12 o clock but I know this is for no bean use. So tomorrow I'll change it back to the 2 cup single wall filter and see if I can get the pressure up with a good seconds count.

I know that there's videos of some folk adjusting the burr at the top from default 6 because there machine can't go any finer. Basically I want to make sure I'm doing all the basics right first ie Fresh Beans, Weigh Beans, Distribution and Tamper, Pressure and Time of Shot.

I'm enjoying the process of learning bit by bit constantly on YouTube to all hours watching videos of folk turning milk into silky paint lol.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum bud. Check out the Sage forum which has plenty if good threads and information on Sage machines.

2 month old beans may be a bit past it. I'd recommend leaving freshly roasted beans to rest for a week to 10 days too


----------



## Full Of Beans (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for that advice mate I'll do that and see how it goes. Thanks for the reply.


----------

